# New Version of Spy Sweeper Released



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*New Version of Spy Sweeper Released*

Webroot Spy Sweeper 5.0

As soon as it's installed, Spy Sweeper gives 360 degrees of protection against spyware, including:

*Simple sweeps* -Detecting spyware and removing unwanted programs found on your computer in three effortless steps
*Easy management *- Quickly and simply configure program, sweep and upgrade options
*Fast home *- Use the home screen to access the most commonly used functions of Spy Sweeper
*Shields summary *- A redesigned shields summary page makes it simple to see at a glance which shields are on or off
*Action alerts *- Receive clear, easy–to–understand notifications when new spyware threats are detected

Additional Highlights 

*Even easier to use*
We performed extensive user interaction testing and refined the Spy Sweeper interface to make it even easier for users of all technical abilities to stay protected. Advanced users continue to have the power to configure the program to suit their unique needs, while new users can breeze through the straightforward setup and menus. The new interface sets the standard in ease–of–use and efficiency for spyware removal programs.

*Commanding spyware detection and removal *
Spyware programs are known to mutate quickly. Spy Sweeper uses adaptive definition technology for detecting spyware mutations that haven't yet received a defense definition. This is yet another benefit of having the world's best spyware research team on your side.

*More powerful blocking defenses*
Enhanced Smart Shields prevent highly developed spyware programs from ever installing on your PC. You’ll receive valuable action alerts to any changes in your computer’s core functions, including startup, memory and Internet security settings.

*New keylogger shield*
A keylogger can record all keystrokes on your computer, including usernames, passwords, credit card numbers, e–mail content, instant message conversations and other typed material. Spy Sweeper prevents keyloggers from operating so your personal information is safe from these malicious threats. 

*Smarter spy installation shield*
The enhanced Spy Installation shield offers "on access" spyware scanning for all files attempting to download to your PC. Spy Sweeper scans all downloads and if senses spyware, it will prevent its installation. The program in question is sent to quarantine for you to deal with later.

*Enhanced rootkit discovery methods*
Malicious spyware uses rootkit technology to bury its files deep within your PC. Spy Sweeper finds and destroys these programs with robust rootkit discovery methods, a feature many other anti–spyware programs lack.

Spy Sweeper 5.0 - Free Trial


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

It's important to note that Version 5.0 is not compatible with Windows 98/ME.

http://support.webroot.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=776



> Spy Sweeper 5.0 System Requirements
> Spy Sweeper 5.0 has an increased list of minimum system requirements that a user's PC must meet in order to run Spy Sweeper 5.0.
> The system requirements for Spy Sweeper 5.0 are:
> -Windows 2000, XP Pro, XP Home, XP Media Center Edition


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

I believe a lot of people have had issues with this new version. As I read about them (bigger resource hog than before, longer to boot, hour glass on continually, cpu usage high , etc) I decided to keep the 4.5.9 (Build 709) as it's caused no problems for me and therefore-a keeper.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

I have has problems too. It kept freezing and made me have to reboot every time. I got rid of it and now stick with Spyware Doctor 4.0 (New Version)


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, and others have had that same problem. I'll stick with the last version for awhile as I do like Spy Sweeper but never upgrade until I see who has and what problems exist. That's why I haven't updated to the latest Zone Alarm...more problems there.


----------



## littlebits (May 6, 2005)

Yes, SpySweeper 5 is nothing but bloatware. Even on 512MB of RAM, it caused my pc to run slow on startups and occassionanly caused lookups.
It was imposible to play any games with it running or to run almost any other programs. I had to uninstall it to get my pc to run better. I went back to version 4.5.9 and all the problems were gone again. It would be wise for Webroot is recall this version since it has so many problems.


Thanks.:grin:


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

I like Spyware Doctor 4.0 (New Version) much better than Spy Sweeper 5.0.
Spyware Doctor is slightly better.

*Click Here* to Download Spyware Doctor 4.0
*Click Here* for the Spyware Doctor 4.0 Review

Editor's Choice Anti-Spyware
Don't compromise your security with second best!
Recommended by experts and editors around the world as the best Anti-Spyware. 
FREE award-winning customer support for all users. 
Frequent advanced updates ensure that you are always protected. 
Detects, removes and blocks all types of Spyware and Adware threats. 
Easiest to use with intelligent automatic protection. 
100% Guaranteed. 
Best Spyware Protection. Used by Millions World Wide.
Spyware Doctor has been downloaded over 50 Million times; with a million more downloads every week. Millions of people worldwide use Spyware Doctor to protect their identity and PC security.

Spyware Doctor has consistently been awarded Editors' Choice, by leading PC magazines and testing laboratories around the world, including United States, United Kingdom, Sweden, Germany and Australia. All current versions of Spyware Doctor have won Editors' Choice awards from PC Magazine in United States. In addition, after leading the market in 2005, Spyware Doctor was awarded the prestigious Best of the Year at the end of 2005.

Spyware Doctor continues to be awarded the highest honors by many of the worlds leading PC publications such as PC Pro, PC Plus, PC Authority, PC Utilities, PC Advisor, PC Choice, Microdatorn, PC Answers Magazine plus number of reputable 5-star ratings including CNET's Download.com and Tucows.

Note : If you are choosing Anti-Spyware make sure you choose one that is proven and has genuine awards from one or more world leading research labs such a PC Magazine, PC World, CNET, PC Pro Magazine, PC Authority, PC Answers and other trusted labs. More importantly do not use ratings from unknown review websites, as often these are designed to mislead you into purchase of affiliated, inferior or rogue product.


Detects, removes and blocks all types of Spyware.
Did you know that numerous programs tested against Spyware Doctor detected only small fraction of Spyware and completely removed an even smaller amount? Also most of them were unable to effectively block Spyware in real time from being installed on users PC in the first place.

Spyware Doctor has the most advanced update feature that continually improves its Spyware fighting capabilities on daily basis. As Spyware gets more complex to avoid detection by AntiSpyware programs Spyware Doctor responds with new technology to stay one step ahead. 

Easiest to Use
Spyware Doctor is advanced technology designed specially for people, not experts. This is why it won People's Choice Award in 2005. It is automatically configured out of the box to give you optimal protection with limited interaction so all you need to do is install it for immediate and ongoing protection. 

Spyware Doctor's advanced OnGuard technology only alerts users on a true Spyware detection. This is significant because as you should not be interrupted by cryptic questions every time you install software, add a site to your favorites or change your PC settings. Such messages can be confusing and lead to undesirable outcomes such as inoperable programs, lost favorites or even Spyware being allowed to install on the system. We've done the research so you don't have to.


----------

